# Tornado Flush Install On 28frl-s



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This was not a quick install.

As I filled the tank to flush it prior to starting the install, I discovered water running from the bottom of the RV. In fact the underliner looked like a water baloon. A few choice curse words were used here.

Started to drop the under liner, found that the gas line ran right across the line of screws holding the liner in place. Had to drop the gas line brackets first. Another couple of curse words, nothing major though.

Found two screws holding gas line brackets that were put on at an angle, so I couldn't get a socket on them and an open-end wrech wouldn't turn them. Had to use a pry bar to move the gas line over enough to get a socket on the nut. Broke one screw in half trying to get it out. Dropped one side enough to empty the liner of water, much of it on me. Quite a few curse words used here.

Got the liner dropped and discovered the the fitting going into the tank, between tank and gate valve has a small crack in it where water was coming out. Don't know how it cracked as the tank and drain line are pretty well supported. Since there didn't appear to be any significant flexing, I decided to silicon the crack. Will have to wait to see if this stops the leak.

The Tornado flush has a head that goes into the tank that is about 4 inches long, plus a backflow preventer and coupling on the outside that is another 3 inches or so long. The tank is situated between the frame joists such that there is no room on either side or across the back (across from the discharge pipe) to install the Tornado. So the only option I had was to install it on th efront side of the tank. I did use the wedge adapter that came with the kit to provide a bit of an angle. This should allow the rotating spray to hit the sensors and discharge opening, at least partially.

The actual install part was uneventful from there on, as was the buttoning up of the liner.

I don't know what kind of clearance other Outback trailers have, but I suggest you check before purchasing your sprayer. Sounds like the Quicky flush may not require as much space to install it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry you had some trouble, builds character you know







.

So the pipe between the valve and the tank is cracked? Hopefully the silicone will work, there will be some pressure on it when the tank is full. If it's not cracked all the way to the tank you could piece in a new piece of pipe if necessary.

Space was very tight on our 21RS as well. I put in the quickie flush so I was able to get it into the end of the tank.

Mike


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree... I just did my install on the 28rss. Dropped the belly, the gas line, etc... As a follow up did anyrun run a tests before you put it all back together? Here is why I ask.
I did 4 or 5 dry runs on the Tonado before I put it all back together. On the backflow preventer, there are several openings around the edge. 
Each time I removed the hose from the connector (6' away mounted with mount kit) The pressure/backflow would spit about 1/3 a cup of water? I tested this about 5 times. It spit some water each time.
So, depending on your situation, with it all buttoned up, there will be times when some water is placed into the belly of the beast. I do not think it is a big problem. I wonder if anyone else noticed this?

PS- Since the wife was under there with me while I ran the hose, she saw the water..Hence I had to wrap a funnel around the thing and pop in a discharge tupe. Another 45mins later, 5 more tests, and the water spills out the 1/2 rubber tube on the bottom. I guess it ok. Wife style Quality control at its best.

JJ



GlenninTexas said:


> This was not a quick install.
> 
> As I filled the tank to flush it prior to starting the install, I discovered water running from the bottom of the RV. In fact the underliner looked like a water baloon. A few choice curse words were used here.
> 
> ...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I feel your pain. When I did the Tornado flush on my 29fbhs I experienced just about those same challenges. Didn't have the leak though. Hope it holds for you!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your grief. However, I would expect the silicone'd crack to begin leaking again in the fairly near future. With all the boucing and vibrations it will likely open up in short order. Still under Warranty? A re-plumb is in order to get you through the long haul.

Good Luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That didn't sound like a lot of fun, Glenn. Ouch!

If you are still under warranty, I would get it in soon. Just to clarify, is the pipe fitting going into the tank cracked? Or the tank itself?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That didn't sound like a lot of fun, Glenn. Ouch!
> 
> If you are still under warranty, I would get it in soon. Just to clarify, is the pipe fitting going into the tank cracked? Or the tank itself?
> 
> ...


It's the fitting that goes into the tank. Would probably have to completely drop the tank to replace it. Unfortunately I'm out of warranty.

Regards, Glenn

P.S. I forgot to mention rolling over my arm with my under-car crawler! Don't ask me how I managed to do that. That elicited enough cuss words that my wife threatened to call a priest to have my exorcised.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> Unfortunately I'm out of warranty.
> 
> [snapback]115477[/snapback]​


Bummer. Well at least you know what is needed if you have to drop the tank. And it can only get better right?!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> P.S. I forgot to mention rolling over my arm with my under-car crawler! Don't ask me how I managed to do that.


OK, I wont ask.

But, if I were to ask....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Fortunately when I bought my 28frls I bought a Tornado flush and had dealer install it. I say fortunately because from all indications it was a pain and the first time I sused it the Tornado flush broke off and filled the underbelly sheet like a balloon. Since I paid them to install they had to go back in and repair it. The flap they cut into underbody panel and sealed with tape has still opened up twice but at least I didnt have to go in and pull whole underbody panel and repair it .


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rtavi said:


> The flap they cut into underbody panel and sealed with tape has still opened up twice but at least I didnt have to go in and pull whole underbody panel and repair it .


That's actually a 'feature', Bill. The next time the Tornado blows out, the water flow will trigger the AFEF valve (That's Auto-Open Fluid Evacuation Flap valve for the lay people among us), and save your underbelly tray from certain destruction!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

That's actually a 'feature', Bill. The next time the Tornado blows out, the water flow will trigger the AFEF valve (That's Auto-Open Fluid Evacuation Flap valve for the lay people among us), and save your underbelly tray from certain destruction!

Happy Trails,
Doug 
LOL







--Bill


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

That's actually a 'feature', Bill. The next time the Tornado blows out, the water flow will trigger the AFEF valve (That's Auto-Open Fluid Evacuation Flap valve for the lay people among us), and save your underbelly tray from certain destruction!

Happy Trails,
Doug 
LOL







--Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rtavi...are you trying to "quote" Doug's comments?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> rtavi...are you trying to "quote" Doug's comments?
> [snapback]130564[/snapback]​


And twice over









Don


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

I found that the backflow preventer leaked a little with each use so I put it where the hose hooks up at the side of the trailer. that way it just drips on the ground, not in the underbelly. All the parts you need are provided and it works fine.
Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike Breul said:


> I found that the backflow preventer leaked a little with each use so I put it where the hose hooks up at the side of the trailer. that way it just drips on the ground, not in the underbelly. All the parts you need are provided and it works fine.
> Mike


Mike I hope the leak is on the upstream side of the preventer









Thor


----------

